# PowerLine: Ich kann bestehendem Netzwerk nicht beitreten!



## TheMightiestDuck (25. August 2014)

Ich habe mir heute aufgrund von Verbindungsproblemen mit dem Wlan einen PowerLine Adapter von TP-Link (AV500) gekauft. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem: Wenn ich mit meinem Adapter mithilfe des "Pair" Knopfes mit den 2 Anderen (Adapter A am Router, Adapter B bei meinem Vater im Nebenzimmer) verbinden will müsste ja eigentlich die PowerLine LED leuchtet, das tut es aber nicht. Bei mir leuchtet nur die Power und die Ethernet LED.
Deshalb suche ich nun hier nach Rat.
MfG Mighty

Edit: Der Adapter and Router und der von meinem Vater sind vom Typ TL-PA211


----------



## Cinnayum (25. August 2014)

Du musst vermutlich über die beiliegende Software den Netzwerk-Schlüssel auf deinem Adapter mit dem der anderen zwei gleichsetzen.

Zumindest ist es bei den Devolo-Adaptern so. Sonst könnte ja jeder ankommen und sich auf deinen Router aufschalten...


----------



## TheMightiestDuck (25. August 2014)

Also gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus dass du Devolo und nicht TP-Link benutzt oder?


----------



## Cinnayum (25. August 2014)

Ja. Aber TP-Link wird das Stromnetz ja auch auf irgendeine Art und Weise mit einem Passwort schützen, das alle Adapter kennen müssen.

Wenn das nicht der Fehler ist: Hast du den 3. Adapter evtl. hinter einem anderen Stromzähler hängen? Oftmals geht die Modulation nicht über verschiedene Stromkreise hinweg, weil der Stromanbieter irgendwelche Filter eingebaut hat.


----------



## TheMightiestDuck (26. August 2014)

Also wir wohnen in einem Mehrfamilienhaus und da hängt alles an einem Stromzähler. 
Aber wenn ich die mitgelieferte Software öffne kommt eine Fehlermeldung "You are not connected to a local Device, please connect to a local Device"


----------



## taks (26. August 2014)

Hast du versucht die Geräte zu paaren wenn sie direkt nebeneinander eingesteckt sind?


----------



## TheMightiestDuck (26. August 2014)

@taks: meinst du jetzt einfach mal beide in eine Steckdosenleiste stecken? Wenn ja, welchen? Den com Router oder der von meinem Vater?

Durch nen Kollegen (welcher mir aber auch nur teilweise helfen konnte) bin ich schonmal soweit dass der Adapter erkannt wird ich aber nicht keinen Zugriff Auf das Netzwerk habe. Liegt das daran dass die Adapter noch nicht gepaart sind?


----------



## taks (26. August 2014)

Den TL-PA211 und den AV500 beide an die gleiche Steckerleiste.

TL-PA211 einstecken.
AV500 einstecken.
AV500 Pair button (1sek) drücken (sollte anfangen zu blinken)
Beim TL-PA211 3-8 Sekunden lang Pair Knopf drücken (sollte anfangen zu blinken)
60 Sekunden warten. (Sollten nun leuchten)

Geräte sollten dann verbunden sein und du kannst den TL-PA211/AV500 am richtigen Ort einstecken.


----------



## TheMightiestDuck (26. August 2014)

Das ist bei mir leider nicht der Fall.

Edit: Der AV500 blinkt im ca 10-12 Sekunden Takt (Nur die Power LED) und beim PA-211 leuchtet die PowerLine LED durchgehend und die Power LED blinkt in kurzen Abständen


----------



## taks (26. August 2014)

Was machen die LEDs am AV500?


----------



## TheMightiestDuck (26. August 2014)

Das jetzige Ergebnis: die Power LED beim AV500 leuchtet dauerhaft, sowie beim PA-211 die Power und Powerline LED dauerhaft. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (26. August 2014)

Ok, kannst du mal versuchen beim AV500 den Pair-Knopf ~10Sekunden drücken.
Das sollte den Adapter "zurücksetzen".
Dann nochmals versuchen zu paaren wie ich es oben beschrieben habe.
Und am besten die Ethernetkabel ausstecken, damit nichts reinfunkt


----------



## TheMightiestDuck (26. August 2014)

Irgendwie will es immer noch nicht so wie es soll :/

Edit: Es ist immer noch wie in meinem Post zuvor


----------



## TheMightiestDuck (28. August 2014)

Problem gelöst! 
Adapter wurde per Software auf Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt und auf einem funktionierte es.


----------

